# Looking for Turkey only membership for 2017



## Robert_Lee (Jul 9, 2016)

Looking for Turkey only membership for 2017 season in Carroll, Haralson, Troup, Heard county's.  Shoot me a PM with what you have and price.


----------



## Robert_Lee (Sep 17, 2016)

*Still Looking, Carroll, heard, troup, paulding, bartow, haralson*

Let me know what you have.


----------



## Robert_Lee (Dec 8, 2016)

still looking, let me help you pay the dues, and get rid of those pesky birds.


----------

